# Please help identify me



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know what this yellow guy is? He was blue with black stripes for the longest time, then he turned yellow. Thanks in advance for any help. You can click the picture for a larger image.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Kenyi... Metriaclima lombardoi


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

male M. lambardoi, females stays blue, males turn yellow


----------



## Holy_G (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought two cichlids at petco. A yellow one and a blue one with yellow fins, could some one tell me from what group they come? I understand there are two kinds of setup for cichlids. I bought this ones because they are cheap and I want to learn to keep them and breed them before I go into empeors cichlids.


----------



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help :thumb:


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy_G said:


> I bought two cichlids at petco. A yellow one and a blue one with yellow fins, could some one tell me from what group they come? I understand there are two kinds of setup for cichlids. I bought this ones because they are cheap and I want to learn to keep them and breed them before I go into empeors cichlids.


Do you mean African vs. New World? You probably have African. If I understand your question correctly, you probably have a couple of different species of mbuna (rock dwellers) form Lake Malawi. That is my best guess based on the colors you mentioned and the fact that they were inexpensive in a big chain store. Blue with yellow fins is likely Pseudotropheus acei. Yellow has several possibilities, Labidichromis caeruleus (may not be spelling it right) would be my first guess.

I suggest you go to the "Profiles" section of this site, select the "Lake Malawi" group and the "Malawi Mbuna" subgroup and look around a little, particularly at the species I mentioned. I'll bet you find yours there.

Of course, you could always post a picture here for ID help too. Good luck.


----------



## Holy_G (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are the correct names. Thank you, I copy/paste the names in the google search engine and game me the pictures of my cichlids.


----------

